
Nexus 5 - sonier
https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_5_black_16gb
======
OoTheNigerian
As an African/Nigerian I am not even allowed to see what it looks like. Talk
less of trying to make a purchase [1].

Last Night, I had to lie that I am in the US so I would be allowed to by
Remote by 37Signals on my kindle.

Quite ridiculous and annoying.

[http://imgur.com/eS8agor](http://imgur.com/eS8agor)

~~~
Zak
Google really loves their geolocation. It's a bit absurd that when I'm signed
in to Google, they still try to give me sites in German, Czech or Swedish
based on my location when I've expressed my preference for English in my
account settings (not to mention the browser's Accept-Language header).

I'm guessing here, but I think there might be some correlation between people
who travel internationally a lot and people who buy high-end smartphones.
Making it difficult for people traveling internationally to buy apps or to buy
devices and have them shipped to their homes isn't exactly smart. I used X11
forwarding over SSH to run a browser on my VPS to make sure they let me order
my Nexus 5 in the US while I'm in Germany.

~~~
imurray
_I used X11 forwarding over SSH to run a browser on my VPS_

Running a browser remotely in that way can be quite painful. Running Firefox
locally you can tell it to use a socks proxy on localhost:1080 after
connecting to your VPS with "ssh -D 1080". You may also want to set the
about:config setting _network.proxy.socks_remote_dns_ to true.

Or you could use VPN software, but that's more to setup, and you already have
ssh access.

~~~
easytiger
Well that is the wrong thing to do in that situation.

Just use ssh -D to set up a socks proxy and use your local browser via your
remote VPS. I fail to see how that isn't obvious

~~~
loudmax
_I fail to see how that isn 't obvious_

ssh -D sounds like a good solution to the problem. ssh is a powerful tool with
a lot of options that are well worth learning. Many of these options are not,
however, "obvious". If you doing anything with UI, I hope you aren't in the
mindset that every every feature is obvious.

------
josteink
I'd be a lot more interested in this if Google didn't just shutter everyone's
trust in the Nexus program by obsoleting the Galaxy Nexus, a phone less than
two years old.

It only got one major OS upgrade since launch, which is less than most regular
Samsung phones (which typically receive two).

Basically, Google's flagship phone wtih 1GB RAM just got dumped on. By Google.
As they launch Android 4.4 which "should run great on devices with just 512MB
ram".

That's just outright offensive. Buying whatever Nexus is out there when I
needed a new phone has always been a no-brainer. Not so anymore.

~~~
cptskippy
I doubt anyone at Google was thrilled about dropping support but I suspect
this was an unavoidable conclusion they came to based on the loss of support
from the supplier of the CPU for the Galaxy Nexus.

The Galaxy Nexus uses a TI OMAP CPU and last September(2012) TI announced it
was stopping development of OMAP solutions and shifting it's focus to embedded
processors. In November it then laid off 1700 people in the OMAP division and
moved everyone remaining into their embedded division.

This was around the time Jelly Bean was released and probably before
development on KitKat started. Considering how tumultuous layoffs and
reorganizations are, it wouldn't surprise me if any engineering support Google
needed from TI fell on deaf ears. This leaves Google in a very awkward
position.

~~~
josteink
_Considering how tumultuous layoffs and reorganizations are, it wouldn 't
surprise me if any engineering support Google needed from TI fell on deaf
ears. This leaves Google in a very awkward position._

Sure that's a reason, but it's not an _excuse_.

Had something like this happened to for instance Microsoft or Apple, they
would have footed the bill, engineered a solution, and lived up to what they
promised their customers in the first place.

That's why you have a profit-margin after all: To foot the bill when (and not
if) something unexpected happens and doesn't go according to plan.

Here Google is just cascading their own problems with their own sub-
contractors directly on to their customers and saying, "Hey! Sorry. You're
screwed. And btw we'll keep the money you paid us".

That's totally unprofessional and completely uncool.

~~~
cptskippy
I was simply providing you with a technical reason for why support for newer
operating systems might have been dropped. I think you're being complete
unrealistic with your expectations or that your understanding of what being a
Nexus device means. Google has not announced that it is discontinuing support
for the Galaxy Nexus, just that it won't receive the latest and greatest OS.

 _Had something like this happened to for instance Microsoft or Apple, they
would have footed the bill, engineered a solution, and lived up to what they
promised their customers in the first place._

Are you really citing Apple as a credible reference for an upstanding company?

I'm going to cite 1st Generation iPad which was released in 2010, discontinued
in 2011 and received one iOS upgrade as proof you're full of it. On top of,
that numerous Apple devices have only had 2 years of software updates (e.g.
iPod Touch 4th Gen) before being discontinued.

Furthermore Apple has settle numerous lawsuits and class action suits filed
against it for failure to repair devices under warranty, claiming such bizarre
things as being a smoker creates a hazardous operating environment in
violation of the warranty. They've had numerous lawsuits against them for
manufacturing defects on devices that resulted in high numbers of failures
outside of warranty periods (e.g. iBook power-on issue).

Microsoft ships a baseline package of drivers but it's up to vendors and
device manufacturers to maintain driver support for Microsoft's Operating
Systems so that's not even a valid comparison.

 _That 's why you have a profit-margin after all_

No, that's not why you have profit-margins. But even if it were, Google is
selling the devices at or near cost so there isn't much margin to work with.
So using your own logic against you, getting an OS update this summer on a
device that's 2 years old that never made a profit is pretty crazy.

 _That 's totally unprofessional and completely uncool._

You're completely unreasonable.

------
laughfactory
I LOVE my Nexus 4 (running on Straight Talk) and can't wait to upgrade to the
Nexus 5. The Nexus 4 has been my single favorite Android smartphone EVER. And
I've previously owned a host of Android smartphones. Most of them just didn't
work as well as advertised. The Nexus 4 does. Previously I had a Galaxy Note,
for example, which I absolutely hated. It had all kinds of lag and performance
issues, and I really hated getting updates so slowly. It's camera was crappy,
its keyboard worse. The only thing I liked about it was the big beautiful
screen. However, the Nexus 4 has a beautiful (if smaller) screen, too, and WAY
better performance. I will NEVER purchase a non-Nexus Android phone (unless
they let me down sometime in the future). I've been tempted by some of the
HTC's but ultimately dissuaded by the fact that they still take a while to get
the latest and greatest Android updates.

LG and Nexus FTW.

~~~
driverdan
If you're happy with your Nexus 4 why would you waste money on a 5?

~~~
rfnslyr
Not everything in this world has to be the most pragmatic, practical, logical,
reasonable decision. You have money. You like gadgets. Fuck it why not? It's
fun.

~~~
gtaylor
Also, these things are priced pretty cheaply for what you get. Even if you buy
a new one every year, you're still coming in cheaper than buying most high end
smartphones.

~~~
laughfactory
That's exactly how I feel. I'm absolutely overjoyed that I can buy a
phenomenal phone--every bit the equal of an iPhone 5S (in my opinion)--for a
fraction of the price. And my wife goes through phones so quickly that she's
always in need of a new one. But since she's so hard on her phones, she always
gets my hand-me-downs. It's a great system. I get the latest and greatest
(like the Nexus 5) because I take good care of my electronics, and she still
gets a darn good phone (in this case my Nexus 4)...which she'll beat to death
in the next 12 months...just in time for me to get the Nexus 6 and pass along
my lightly-used Nexus 5. Perfect!

~~~
magnet_ball
It annoys me that people can't keep their phones in working order, you have
paid hundreds of dollars on this piece of equipment and you treat it like a
piece of shit and in 6 months you complain that it doesn't work?? Maybe if you
had treated it like the delicate piece of machinery that it is it wouldn't
have broken.

It's a blatant disregard for money and it annoys me deeply when I see someone
throwing their 5 inches of glass on the table without a thought.

~~~
rfnslyr
I'm sure the phones feelings were taken into consideration though.

------
farslan
Actual link: [http://www.google.com/nexus/5/](http://www.google.com/nexus/5/)
(the current one can't be visited by countries outside US)

~~~
danudey
US and Canada.

~~~
hbbio
US and Canada and France at least.

And probably a few more countries.

~~~
guido4000
Germany too, but the 16GB is sold out

------
eikenberry
Any chance of a Nexus 3 for people who don't want a tablet in their pocket?

~~~
devindotcom
Honestly, I recommend the HTC First. I have one, it's the perfect size, 720p
screen, solid specs. You can get one for a song these days and FB home turns
off with a couple taps. You probably won't get 4.4, though...

~~~
isnotchicago
From what I have read, the radios in the HTC First lock you into AT&T. On
T-Mobile, you will only get 2G speeds.

~~~
devindotcom
Nope, I get 4G. On the old bands, that would have been true, but not any more.

------
davidcollantes
4.95" 1920x1080 display (445 ppi), it reads. Does those specs make this phone
the one with highest DPI ever? It is certainly above retina display, right?

~~~
frogpelt
The ppi race is the new megapixel race.

Who needs pixel perfection 200 ppi beyond what the human eye can perceive? No
one. But the show must go on.

~~~
mappum
Just because you can't perceive individual pixels doesn't mean you can't
perceive higher quality. Imagine if you wanted to draw a human hair to scale,
you would need some small pixels to make that look good.

However in most smartphone use cases, that's probably not an issue.

~~~
solistice
In that particular use case, what stops you from laying an actual human hair
onto your screen? I just had to take one of it, so they go there out of their
own volition.

------
solnyshok
my friend working at Samsung, tells me internal joke, that there must be a
very well paid guy at Google HQ whos sole responsibility is to figure out how
to cripple Nexus devices (micro SD slot, battery) and distribution (limited
rollout to only bunch of countries) in order to NOT alienate other Android
manufacturers.

~~~
sampo
> _limited rollout to only bunch of countries_

Nokia used the same trick with their N9 phone.

~~~
solnyshok
In order to not alienate Microsoft... Luckily, I got one anyway.

------
pedrocr
"Sorry! Devices on Google Play is not available in your country yet. We're
working to bring devices to more countries as quickly as possible. Please
check back again soon."

I still don't understand why they only sell this in some EU countries and not
others. Friends in the know tell me it's something to do with certification
which seems strange inside the EU.

But even if that's the case surely they could just show me the damn page and
then tell me they can't ship to my address. That's what Amazon does for some
things anyway. At least that way I could look at the damn thing and
potentially have it shipped somewhere else.

~~~
mwilcox
I think it's just simple economics- they would have weighed up the Google Play
income they get from various markets and the benefits they get from
subsidising the device in relation to that. I live in New Zealand which is
just too small a market for them to worry about, even though it would be
simple to ship here from Australia. We'll still get the device, like any
other, but through LG's distributor's rather than from Google.

------
kannanvijayan
It seems like they are "metering" the sales by making them available at a
certain rate.

When I first went to the play store site, it showed "sold out". Later on, I
refreshed the page randomly and it showed the price tag button which lets you
order. I tried to order it, but by the time I got to the checkout page it
showed my shopping cart as empty. Going back to the front page showed "sold
out again".

I waited a while, reloaded once in a while until I saw the price button again,
and clicked through really fast to the checkout screen and I was able to
purchase one.

Your mileage may vary.

------
reedlaw
Are there any reviews out yet on the echo cancellation? The Nexus 4 suffers
from a bug that makes most VOIP apps useless. [1] Even though this should have
been fixed by now, I would upgrade to the Nexus 5 if it only fixes this.

1\.
[https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=41626](https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=41626)

~~~
apayan
The underlying problem of that bug (missing audiofx support) was fixed with
the Android 4.3 update. It's up to app developers to make use of the APIs now.
See comment #20 on the page you linked in your post, where I describe the
issue in more detail.

~~~
reedlaw
Thank you, I didn't know it was fixed. I did see your comment before and
thought that those APIs still were not accessible. But I've seen good reviews
of CSipSimple on Nexus 4 recently, suggesting that the problem may have been
fixed.

------
gingalakin
The sensor list has an interesting addition (Hall Effect). I'd be curious to
see how it's implemented and how to interface with it. Possibly connected with
the wireless charging support?

Sensors: Accelerometer GPS Compass Proximity/Ambient Light Gyroscope Pressure
Hall Effect

~~~
zokier
I suspect it is for covers, like the one for SGS3[1], and allow automatic
sleep when cover is closed, like what Kindle does.

[1]
[http://www.samsung.com/us/system/consumer/accessory/ef/c1/g6...](http://www.samsung.com/us/system/consumer/accessory/ef/c1/g6/efc1g6fbegsta/EFC-1G6FBE_Dynamic_400.jpg)

------
jwoah12
I just ordered one, but I'm currently on Verizon. What does everyone think is
the best way to go in terms of non-contract carriers for the N5? Heard some
good things about Straight Talk, but also read that their customer service is
horrible.

~~~
McGlockenshire
T-Mobile has non-contract plans.

[http://prepaid-phones.t-mobile.com/prepaid-plans](http://prepaid-
phones.t-mobile.com/prepaid-plans)

Scroll alllll the way down to the bottom, look for the $30/month plans. They
include 5 GB of data per month at 4G speeds, after that you're throttled. I've
never come anywhere near to hitting that limit, so I don't know what the
throttle is.

You can order a SIM card online, or pick one up in a store.

[http://prepaid-phones.t-mobile.com/phone-sim-card](http://prepaid-
phones.t-mobile.com/phone-sim-card)

Once the SIM is in your hand, then you can go into one of their stores or
online to get one of the $30/month options.

~~~
s1kx
Do you know if T-Mobile has improved in the Phoenix area? The website shows
'excellent' coverage around here, but all I read online is horror stories of
not having any signal in buildings etc. Apparently they wanted to work on that
in the last 6-10 months, but I haven't heard anything about it since.

~~~
cheald
T-Mobile is great in the east valley for me - the only place I can't get a
signal is in my home office in my house, but that seems to be some kind of odd
wireless signal black hole in general. Most of the time I have a 4G signal
with quite decent speeds.

------
fnbr
It's disappointing that they're already sold out, less than an hour after this
link was posted. After last year's debacle, I was expecting Google to prepare
appropriately for the release.

------
Ives
It's quite depressing that a 350$ phone will probably translate to 460€ in
Belgium and the Netherlands. That's 626$ if you use the official exchange
course between euro's and dollars.

We don't have phones on Google Play.

EDIT: Strike that, it's dropped to 399€, that's still 543$.

~~~
sylvinus
I'm getting 349€ from France.

~~~
NatW
In France it's 349€ for 16GB, 399€ for 32GB (+ 9.99€ shipping). Currently will
ship by Nov 8th. (The VAT (tax) is included in the price).

------
knes
Nearly ordered one. Last minute I though "Is this phone going to anything my
nexus 4 can't?" And the answer was nope for me

~~~
aiaf
The Nexus 4 camera is the worst camera to ever grace the Nexus line.

~~~
hahainternet
I have a G1, does that count? :)

~~~
corresation
aiaf is likely talking from a relative perspective, and the G1, Nexus One,
Galaxy Nexus S...they all were somewhat in line with contemporaries. The Nexus
4 was a massive regression compared to its kin.

~~~
hahainternet
It was said in jest.

------
tsycho
Weird links on Play store. The default link takes you to the 16gb black
version but doesnt show the other options.

This link shows me both colors as well as 16/32 gb options.
[https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_5_whi...](https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_5_white_32gb)

------
redthrowaway
So the device is unavailable in Canada. Is this going to be another Nexus 4
debacle, with nowhere near enough stock to meet demand? If so, how long until
we get another "email me when there's more in stock" app?

~~~
poopsintub
I thought Canada was still in love with blackberry. It makes me wonder if this
is some sort of marketing ploy microsoft tried with the surface having lines
and being sold out.

~~~
scott_karana
Was the Canadian populace ever in love with Blackberry?

~~~
orbitur
The Canadian media was in love with Blackberry.

~~~
scott_karana
Obviously, but does the Canadian media alone cause a Nexus cellphone to sell
out within an hour? :P

------
mercuryrising
That's kind of interesting. They seem to be tracking the expected delivery
date really well. At first, it says 1-2 business days. Then it went to
November 5th, then it moved to November 8th. The black 16gb is moving the
quickest at the moment.

------
wil421
I would totally give up my AT&T S4 with a flashed Google Edition ROM
but....there is no sdcard slot. What I am going to do without my extra 32gb of
space?

I like expansion and that was one of the main reasons I gave up my iPhone 4
for a S4.

~~~
dfxm12
I don't know what you use that space for, but you could store things in the
cloud. Google Music is great for this. You could delete things once you are
done with them.

If "expansion" is your most important feature, then this isn't the phone for
you.

~~~
eric_the_read
I wish Google would let me buy more than 20,000 songs. I haven't looked at my
total count, but it's way over that, and there's no way I can see to buy more,
even if I wanted to.

------
vladgur
So i placed an order for a 32GB version and then a 16gb became available. Now
im unable to cancel the 32GB order and I get this error message:

"There Was a Problem We are unable to cancel your order at this time. If your
order is being prepared for delivery, you will receive an email shortly if you
haven’t already. For further assistance, please visit the Google Play Help
Center."

The orders are not shipped until Nov. 8, so this has got to be some sort of
software glitch, but Im unable to find any info on how to contact support
other than a link to cancel the order(that produced the original error)

Any advice?

~~~
hahainternet
In the lower right of my order status screen is a help link and a free phone
number for support. This is in the UK, so I don't know if yours is identical.

------
meerita
A long time iphone user here. I will buy this phone soon. Been using the Nexus
4 and it looks solid in every aspect, both hardware and OS. I think Android
team did an excellent job here. Apple besides, made it wrong, awful and it
amazes me some people don't see it. The last OS is crap. The phones, aside the
new iPhone 5S, aren't that much impressive and they're way expensive. 600
euros for a phone is nuts.

------
wuliwong
Can anyone verify that the Nexus 5 won't work with Verizon? I thought I saw
support for VZ's LTE bands but maybe I misunderstood?

~~~
27182818284
It has the frequency support of 0,1, and 4 in LTE. No 13.

It will likely not work on Verizon regardless of the radio, though, because
Verizon doesn't want it on their network.

~~~
Zak
_Verizon doesn 't want it on their network_

That strikes me as odd. Why would Verizon not want any phone on their network
that isn't incompatible or defective so as to cause problems?

~~~
27182818284
>That strikes me as odd. Why would Verizon not want any phone on their network
that isn't incompatible or defective so as to cause problems?

I don't know, and whenever I ask people on Reddit and real-life phone people
about that, I get vague answers that there is bad blood or that I"m wrong for
asking.

------
dman
Any news on the nexus 10 refresh? Either that device does not exist or google
and asus have done an exceptional job keeping a lid on it.

------
hafichuk
Bah. Typical online store crap. Why the hell can't they do real pre-orders
instead of running out of inventory. You'd think that Google would have heard
of kickstarter by now and actually figured out why that sales model rocks.

~~~
mwilcox
The original Nexus 7 was launched with preorders, and it took weeks and weeks
and weeks for people to receive their devices. This is functionally no
different, they are still taking peoples' orders, they are just being more
open about how long it will take for them to receive their devices, and not
charging customers until they are shipped.

~~~
hafichuk
What do you mean still taking orders? From what I can see there is no order
button on google play anymore, just the wishlist one.

~~~
mwilcox
Still shows add to cart for me- but says 'Leaves warehouse in 3-4 weeks'.

------
doctoboggan
My only wish is that Google would allow Google Now email notifications to work
with google apps accounts. I bought a Nexus 4 on the first day after reading
about Google Now, it was the number one feature I was most excited for. When I
learned that my google apps email address would not work with flights
reminders, tracking numbers, etc I was very angry. This was only advertised in
small font somewhere deep in google's help pages.

Why does google alway force google apps users to be second class citizens?

------
samstokes
According to the Kitkat developer notes, the Nexus 5 has a built-in pedometer:
[http://developer.android.com/about/versions/kitkat.html#44-s...](http://developer.android.com/about/versions/kitkat.html#44-step-
detector)

(That is, it has built-in pedometer _sensors_ \- not sure if it also ships
with a pedometer app.)

------
neovive
Anyone know if the Nexus 5 will use a Micro SIM or Nano SIM? Straight Talk
doesn't sell Nano SIM cards at the moment.

~~~
kamjam
Just buy a tool to cut your SIM down to the correct size, should be available
on ebay. The actual SIM part of the cards are the same - although I think you
have need a LTE SIM for full speed, may depend on provider...

------
hbbio
Ordered one about an hour ago (from France).

Originally, the message after payment was: "Order not completed It is taking a
little longer than normal to process your order. We will let you know via
email when your order is complete. This can take up to 15 minutes."

Now, it just displays "PENDING" in my orders...

Fingers crossed!

~~~
CWIZO
Same for me (ordered from the UK). I did receive an email though: "Thank you.
You've made a purchase on Google Play. You will not be charged until your
order has been shipped.". Did you get that?

------
piyush_soni
They have this seemingly new sensor called "Hall Effect". Anyone knows what
does it do?

~~~
admsyn
Just FYI, Hall Effect sensors are pretty actually old school[1], simple
sensors. The kind of thing that's easy to play with via an Arduino, for
example[2].

[1] :
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hall_effect](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hall_effect)
[2] :
[http://playground.arduino.cc/Code/HallEffect](http://playground.arduino.cc/Code/HallEffect)

------
skizm
So does anyone know what US carriers this will work on? I wish they would just
say it somewhere.

~~~
xanderstrike
It's LTE, so any carrier with LTE that lets you use unlocked phones, which I
believe is AT&T, TMobile, and Sprint, but not Verizon.

~~~
skizm
Damn, never Verizon. Wish I locked into unlimited data on AT&T instead of
Verizon.

~~~
evandena
You might be able to trade your Verizon account for one. I think I might look
into doing it.

------
orbitingpluto
Just a tip: Make sure you are logged into your Google account. Until I logged
in it was showing as "Out of Stock".

32gb black was available when only the 16gb white was available previously.

edit: Also note that mine is a Google Play Dev Account, which may or not
affect availability.

~~~
hafichuk
I'm logged in (non-dev account) and not seeing the purchase link. I wonder why
they made so few. Seems ridiculous that they'd sell out within a couple hours.

------
brandoncor
Can someone explain why Motorola Mobility wouldn't take over manufacturing
Nexus devices?

~~~
andybak
The simplest one is that Google doesn't want to alienate all the other handset
manufacturers. Just look at the trouble Microsoft has recently caused amongst
it's partners by competing directly with them.

------
yourad_io
I ordered 2x 32GB version (from UK). There are also white ones available,
apparently.

[https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_5_whi...](https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_5_white_32gb)

------
infinotize
In retrospect of placing an order, I'm somewhat let down by lack of removable
battery, if only that it's the only way I know for sure the device is OFF and
not offering up my location for data mining by advertisers and spy agencies.

~~~
unsignedint
Lack of removable battery is the reason I didn't press the order button, at
least as an impulse buy.

I mean, I might end up buying it later should there be no alternative, but at
least, it gave me incentive to look around. I'm not so much of battery swapper
(or remover) but not being able to replace battery when it can't hold a charge
is just ridiculous to me.

I really don't understand the trend of non-removable batteries. I guess people
(or the designer, maybe) want a thinner phone, but no one seems to care about
practicality any more... (and I have bumper on my Galaxy Nexus, just because I
can't comfortably hold it without fear of dropping as it is being too thin...)

------
k-mcgrady
Only the black 16GB version in the UK store at the minute. Selling for
£299.99. Looks like a really nice device. I got the Nexus 4 in July and have
liked it but found it lacking in a few areas. Looking forward to trying the 5.

~~~
yourad_io
I'm not sure if they will deliver, but they did accept my order for the 32GB
version. The 16GB page does look "broken" to me as well - no 32GB button or
white version button.

edit: link:
[https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_5_whi...](https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_5_white_32gb)

~~~
k-mcgrady
Thanks for the link. Maybe they're still working out some issues with the
pages.

------
benjamincburns
Anyone know if it's possible to order the international version from within
the USA? I'm moving to New Zealand soon and I'd be tickled if I could get the
one with support for LTE bands 3/7...

~~~
rio517
If you're still in the U.S., just order it. I bought my old nexus here and it
works just fine in Europe and South America. Just need to pop out the SIM
card. If it works on t-mobile, it basically works anywhere.

~~~
benjamincburns
Oh, don't worry -- I ordered it... It just won't work on Telecom New Zealand's
new 4G network without support for LTE bands 3 and 7. This support is missing
from the North American version.

It will work just fine on their 3G service, but I'd like to get one with LTE
support.

Funny story, I waited on hold for a little over an hour. Sounds like the guy
can swap it out but then their phone system hung up on me. Here's hoping
Google has mystical callback powers!

~~~
benjamincburns
For anyone who's curious, the second guy I spoke with wasn't even aware that
there were two versions. I had to tell him where to go on Google's site to see
the difference between the two. Once he figured that out, he just simply said
that there's no way I could get the international one. I'm going to try back
in a few days or weeks once all the madness dies down and see if they won't
exchange it. Or, maybe I'll get lucky it'll wind up being the same hardware
with different baseband firmware installed.

------
kseistrup
Available in Denmark from mid-November for about DKK 4k:

[https://twitter.com/LGNordic/status/396017139578306560](https://twitter.com/LGNordic/status/396017139578306560)

------
chinmoy
For the people who can't view the Play store link, this should do fine:
[https://www.google.com/nexus/5/](https://www.google.com/nexus/5/)

------
pwnna
5in screen... Man. I'm quite content with my 4.7'' screen. Why are we slowly
and steadily moving the sizes of our phone screens up? A year or two ago we
were happily at 4.3

~~~
Zarathust
I think that the overall phone size is rather constant, but the bezel on the
side of the screen are constantly shrinking, allowing larger screens without
transforming the phone into a tablet (yet).

~~~
ewencp
This is correct, here are the physical measurements:

Nexus 4: 133.9 x 68.7 x 9.1 mm

Nexus 5: 137.84 x 69.17 x 8.59 mm

That said, I still find it frustrating -- the Nexus 4 _screen_ is already too
large for me to comfortably reach all parts with one hand.

------
hansy
Do the white Nexus 5s have a black front? Toggling the white color shows the
device with a white back, but a black front. This looks kind of odd to me.

~~~
pilsetnieks
Yes, only the back is white.

------
pbreit
Sorry, but, get over it. Different things are accessible in different parts of
the world. That's probably unlikely to change. Ever.

------
neovive
Does anyone know if the Nexus 5 uses a Micro SIM or Nano SIM? Straight Talk
currently doesn't sell Nano SIM cards.

------
cliveowen
It said it would be shipped before November 4, after 10 minutes it said it
would be shipped by November 8, WTF?

~~~
goshx
and now it is out of stock :)

~~~
cliveowen
This is ridiculous, how many pieces they had? A thousand? You gotta be kidding
me.

~~~
goshx
actually the black 16gb shows leaving warehouse November 8th. 32GBs are still
there.

------
waterflame
Download a VPN app like TunnelBear (www.tunnelbear.com), and choose the
country you want to appear in

------
sukuriant
I'm only seeing T-Mobile as the supported carriers? This isn't supported on
Verizon, is it?

~~~
w1ntermute
All US carriers except Verizon are/will be supported.

~~~
benjamincburns
I'm having a hard time finding the specifics on this. Do you know if this is
due to it not supporting Verizon's CDMA/LTE bands, or due to a
bureaucratic/carrier certification issue?

It looks to me like LTE on Verizon wouldn't be supported (bands 4 and 13), but
technical CDMA should work?

~~~
jdhore
Part of the problem is since Verizon is CDMA and there's not really SIM cards,
they can just say: "Your ESN doesn't look like a device we want to support,
you can't activate it, sucks to be you"

~~~
pertsix
This is completely false. Verizon uses SIM cards for many devices.

~~~
tuxracer
All non-LTE communication relies on the ESN number only. If Verizon doesn't
assign a Verizon ESN number to a device and/or refuses to activate whatever
ESN the device may already have then you're out of luck. You want Verizon to
give you an ESN they'll agree to activate and you're not Apple? Make sure the
word "Verizon" is physically printed on the phone, make sure you include a
bunch of bloatware, don't ever try releasing software updates because we'll
delay them by months, etc.. etc...

You don't have to deal with this kind of nonsense with GSM carriers so long as
you have an unlocked phone you're good to go.

------
xutopia
What is the price difference between 16gb and 32gb devices? Can't see it in my
country.

~~~
Shivetya
349/399 US

------
Pxtl
So, have they completely dropped the n4? Did they clear them out at the old
low price?

~~~
bergie
I think Nexus 4 has been out of stock in most countries for a while now

------
pierre_massat
Are they already out of stock or there is just none available in my country
(Canada)?

~~~
MCompeau
Think they're out of stock, I'm in Canada as well and I managed to snag one as
soon as they went on sale.

~~~
pierre_massat
They seem to still have the 32GB black and white in stock actually.

------
antsam
Hm. A 784kb PNG image downloaded on my phone when i tried to view that :(

------
vivin
I wonder if they plan to put out a 32GB version? My Nexus 4 is 32GB.

~~~
dpurp
Like this?

[https://play.google.com/store/devices/details/Nexus_5_32GB_B...](https://play.google.com/store/devices/details/Nexus_5_32GB_Black?id=nexus_5_black_32gb)

~~~
signed0
Ooh, here is the white one!

[https://play.google.com/store/devices/details/Nexus_5_32GB_B...](https://play.google.com/store/devices/details/Nexus_5_32GB_Black?id=nexus_5_white_32gb)

------
Zenst
What bugs me is the exchange rate used.

$349 is not close to £299, more like £220, sure allow margin for flexability
etc. But still £80 more however you look at it just a bit evil. Least the
exchange rate on the 32GBversion is less evil, but still evil.

~~~
r00fus
Did you account for VAT? That 20% pushes your £220 up to £264 ... Only 35 quid
difference.

~~~
Zenst
No I did not, you are correct that could and would make a difference. Though
no mention was made that stoof out too me regarding VAT. Indeed do the $
prices include any form of TAX/VAT/sales TAX?

~~~
r00fus
No, they do not. It's a form of price advertising deception that I'm glad is
outlawed in most of Europe.

~~~
Zenst
Ouch sorry too hear that, what would be a more realistic price for the States
with sales TAX etc on average?

------
webo
Ordered one even though I didn't really NEED a new phone...

------
taude
All I wanna know is how's the camera?

------
Zoomla
I was hoping for a waterproof device...

------
benmorris
Sold Out! wow

~~~
smallegan
I was able to order one just now, are you in the US?

~~~
benmorris
Thanks for the heads up, I used another browser and was able to buy it.

------
thepicard
My nexus 4 is still an excellent phone, but I want to buy the 5 anyway...

Brain... brain stahp...

------
vinayp10
these things are bad ass. Going to buy one asap

------
sergeykish
8.59 mm, 2300 mAh

~~~
pa5tabear
Is that good?

------
izietto
HTC One is better

------
Eleutheria
Hey Google, I don't want to buy your phone yet, but let me see the damn thing
at least!

------
taopao
Bigger than 3.5 inches, not interested.

------
wildchild
"Unavailable in your country". Probably I am not worthy. OMG how I hate all
this.

------
mrmch
2gb of Ram is disappointing, extra memory really helps a smart phone keep up
after two years of use.

~~~
patmcc
Compared to the 1GB in the iPhone? How much RAM were you expecting?

------
jmomo
My three year old Nexus One has more storage with it's 32GB SD card plus it's
512MB internal storage.

In fact, I don't think any of the Nexus phone has had more storage than the
Nexus One was capable of.

Google is doing evil by "strongly encouraging by use of brute force" users to
store their data in the Cloud/NSA, where governments and private parties can
then inspect that data and figure out what a good/bad citizen you are and then
take action based on your political beliefs, sexual preferences, religious
beliefs, and race/gender, as they have repeatedly done in the past and
continue to do today.

Fortunately, there are a few phones with still support SD cards (SGS4), but I
can imagine Google strong-arming them into discontinuing this support.

~~~
andybak
I'm afraid you have tipped over into tin-foil hat territory there.

There's a well documented usability argument by a Google engineer against
removable storage. If you don't buy that then the next most obvious argument
is that Google has direct business benefits for encouraging cloud storage.

But your leap into "they want your data to be readable by the NSA" is just a
touch too far for my tastes.

